# Show vs Pet - Temperment Differences?



## mouseman11 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi,

I know every mouse is different, but are there any general differences in temperament between show and pet type mice?

Are either more tame, less skittish or more attention seeking or intelligent?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It largely depends on the variety when it comes to show mice. The biggest show mice, the pale selfs and satins (PEW/ivory, cream, champagne, silver), tend to be docile and quiet, but most of the other show varieties are no different to pet mice in terms of temperament. I keep Dutch show mice and they are very active and curious. Although mine are friendly and tractable, they don't like to be told they can't do something they want to!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i found with mine as sarah has said i see diffrences between varities, the foxes are a little more highly strung, once you pick them up there fine but if there out and i go in they will run for cover where as the siamese are more layed back. There also smarter than the foxes lol.
But id also amigin it depends on who is breeding them, if its a breeder who is happy to keep and breed crazy mice wether show type or pet type you can expect crazy babies.

allthough i have found students at my work who arnt use to handling mice find it easyer to handle my bigger show mice than they did with the little pet mice i had, i asume as there is a big size diffrence to what i use to have (19-25g) to what i have now (45g+) they are more conifdent in holding a bigger mouse rather than a tiny one.


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies...

As I expected they're all different, surprised to hear Siamese are chilled, I always associated Siamese cats with being evil things (not that temperments would go cross species )

I would prefer something bigger and more handle-able like the show type, even tempted by multis as I've found a breeder who's very confident hers are friendly and less skittish than her mice. (she's a feeder breeder though). But she's sent me a video and they look pretty chilled out.

Too many choices


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh there naught all right, if they can escape a box a Siamese will be out and trying to free others lol, the foxes wouldn't notice they could escape normally.


----------

